# knob



## Alexandra (Oct 16, 2012)

Και συνώνυμα του πέους στην καθομιλουμένη. 

Έχω τον εξής διάλογο:

Witness: I heard the defendant yelling, "I'll bloody chop your knob off."
Defense attorney: So he made no direct anatomical reference. A knob meaning anything from a door handle to a node of butter.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 16, 2012)

—[...] «Θα σου το κόψω.»
—[...] Επομένως, δεν υπήρξε ρητή ανατομική αναφορά...


----------



## Palavra (Oct 16, 2012)

Το πρώτο που μου έρχεται είναι το *ματζαφλάρι*, που έχει και σημασία άλφα (αγνώστου ταυτότητος αντικείμενο, βλέπε και καβλιτζέκι), και σημασία βήτα (το ματζαφλάρι του βαρκάρη κλπ) :)


Witness: I heard the defendant yelling, "I'll bloody chop your knob off."
Defense attorney: So he made no direct anatomical reference. A knob meaning anything from a door handle to a node of butter.


Μάρτυρας: Ο κατηγορούμενος ούρλιαξε «θα σου κόψω το ματζαφλάρι»
Συνήγορος: Άρα, δεν αναφέρθηκε σε όργανα του σώματος, αφού το ματζαφλάρι μπορεί να σημαίνει οτιδήποτε/μπορεί να σημαίνει από χερούλι μέχρι γαλλικό κλειδί (κλπ)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 16, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> —[...] «Θα σου το κόψω.»
> —[...] Επομένως, δεν υπήρξε ρητή ανατομική αναφορά...


Δεν είναι κακή ιδέα, αλλά ας βρούμε και μερικά συνώνυμα του ανδρικού μορίου, για να μας βρίσκονται στο μέλλον. Η επίσκεψή μου στο slang.gr δεν απέδωσε καρπούς.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 16, 2012)

Palavra said:


> (το ματζαφλάρι του βαρκάρη κλπ)


Εγώ ξέρω το *παλαμάρι *του βαρκάρη.

Παίζει και το *μαραφέτι*, πολύ πιο γενικής χρήσης (σαν το ματζαφλάρι) και πολύ αόριστο.
Το *εργαλείο * και το *εξάρτημα* επίσης βολικό για τον ίδιο λόγο.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 16, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Εγώ ξέρω το *παλαμάρι *του βαρκάρη.


Κι εγώ το ίδιο, λογοπαίγνιο ήταν ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 16, 2012)

Μα οτιδήποτε μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις εδώ. :) Θα πρότεινα το *τσουνί*/τσουνάκι με διάφορους συνειρμούς (και το συνήγορο υπεράσπισης να παραπέμπει στο ΛΚΝ ;)).


----------



## Palavra (Oct 16, 2012)

Επίσης εργαλείο (όπως είπε και η Μελάνη), μαρκούτσι, κλπ.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 16, 2012)

Εδώ έχει μερικά


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 16, 2012)

Άσχετο, αλλά knob σημαίνει επίσης τον νεοσύλλεκτο (το στραβάδι ή το ψάρι που λέμε). Το έμαθα βλέποντας μια ταινία στην τηλεόραση, όπου στους υπότιτλους αποδόθηκε πόμολο, και μου φάνηκε τόσο άστοχο ώστε μου εντυπώθηκε η λέξη (δεν υπήρχε κανένα λογοπαίγνιο με αληθινά πόμολα για να δικαιολογεί κάπως την επιλογή αυτή).


----------



## bernardina (Oct 16, 2012)

Σημαίνει και τον κόπανο, αυτόν που εμείς λέμε στόκο


----------



## Zazula (Oct 16, 2012)

Πάντως η λέξη που θα προκαλούσε τις μεγαλύτερες παρανοήσεις είναι η βίλλα (βλ. κ. _*βίλλος*_ στον Κριαρά), αλλά δεν την προτείνω για τη συγκεκριμένη χρήση επειδή δεν τη γνωρίζουν όλοι. Απλώς τη βάζω (όχι τη βίλλα, την πρόταση εννοείται) να βρίσκεται για καλό και για κακό. :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Εδώ έχει μερικά


Ε, ναι, άμα σου πουν «Θα σου την κόψω τη ματσούκα», το πιθανότερο είναι να το εννοούν με κεφαλαίο το αρχικό.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 16, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ε, ναι, άμα σου πουν «Θα σου την κόψω τη ματσούκα», το πιθανότερο είναι να το εννοούν με κεφαλαίο το αρχικό.



Άντε καλέ! Κόβεται η Ματσούκα; Ε... συγνώμη, η Ματσούκα.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 16, 2012)

Νομίζω πως στον συγκεκριμένο διάλογο θα μπορούσε άνετα να μπει και το _*πουλί*_, πάντως.


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2012)

Ναι, όταν θα πεις σε χρυσαυγίτη «Θα σου το κόψω το πουλί σου εσένα», αυτός το πουλί της χούντας θα σκεφτεί αμέσως.


----------



## Zbeebz (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Και συνώνυμα του πέους στην καθομιλουμένη.
> 
> Έχω τον εξής διάλογο:
> 
> ...


Θα μπορούσε επίσης να απειλεί ότι θα του κόψει "το πράμα". 

Ή να λέει "θα σου το κόψω" χωρίς να προσδιορίζει αν θα του κόψει το μαλλί, το χαρτζηλίκι κλπ. (Ελπίζω να μην το είπε κάνας άλλος...)


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2012)

...
Έχουμε κι εμείς πόμολο σε παρόμοιο υπονοούμενο (ίσως από κει) μόνο που συνήθως είναι για άλλη χρήση και δεν το προτείνω. Άλλωστε, δεν έχει δα και πολλές άλλες σημασίες (το πόμολο). 

Αυτό που μου άρεσε (η λέξη, ε; ) γιατί στην πιάτσα παραπέμπει κατευθείαν στο προκείμενο μέλος είναι το _μαρκούτσι_ που λέει η Παλ στο #8 (εγώ το _εργαλείο_ πρωτοσκέφτηκα), γιατί μαρκούτσια υπάρχουν πολλά και διάφορα (κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά μαρκούτσια) και επισήμως τουλάχιστον (στην αίθουσα του δικαστηρίου ή στα λεξικά) το μαρκούτσι δεν παραπέμπει κυρίως σε ανατομικό χαρακτηριστικό, όσο μακρούτσικο και να 'ναι.

Πέραν τούτου, το τούτο μου (αυτό που συνηθίζω, ντε, η σκανταλιά): 

A wizard's staff (has a knob on the end, and stuff and such)






A wizard's staff has a knob on the end, knob on the end, knob on the end
 A wizard's staff has a knob on the ennndddd!
What he does with it is magic!

A wizard's staff has a knob on the end
And runes run up the shaft
It's long and proud and stiff and loud
It's the pride of wizardcraft


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 16, 2012)

Αν μου επιτρέπετε, νομίζω ότι το πιο κοντινό είναι το _καλαμπαλίκια_, που πρωτίστως έχει άλλη σημασία (νομίζω ότι το σημαντικότερο, εδώ, είναι να έχει άλλη κύρια και συχνότερη σημασία). Βέβαια εδώ αναφερόμαστε σε όλο το πακέτο ενώ στο αρχικό αναφέρεται μόνο στο μόριο.

Καλό βρίσκω και το _πράγμα_, που είναι αρκετά γενικό, ώστε έχει νόημα η απάντηση του συνήγορου, ή και το "_θα σου το κόψω_" της Zbeebz.


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αν μου επιτρέπετε, νομίζω ότι το πιο κοντινό είναι το _καλαμπαλίκια_, που πρωτίστως έχει άλλη σημασία (νομίζω ότι το σημαντικότερο, εδώ, είναι να έχει άλλη κύρια και συχνότερη σημασία).


Με αυτό το σκεπτικό, το «πουλί» είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή. Αλλά δεν έχεις μια σκέτη λέξη, έχεις μια φράση: «Θα σου το κόψω το πουλί». Στις συμφράσεις αυτές το μυαλό δεν πάει στην κυριολεξία αν η κυριολεξία δεν κόβεται. Με αυτό το σκεπτικό η καλύτερη επιλογή θα ήταν το σκέτο «Θα σου το κόψω» — το κακό συνήθειο, ντε!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 16, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αλλά δεν έχεις μια σκέτη λέξη, έχεις μια φράση: «Θα σου το κόψω το πουλί». Στις συμφράσεις αυτές το μυαλό δεν πάει στην κυριολεξία αν η κυριολεξία δεν κόβεται.


Μα μπορείς πάντα να προσαρμόσεις τη διατύπωση της απειλής, π.χ.: «Θα σ' το αποκεφαλίσω το πουλί!», ή: «Θα το κλαις το πουλί σου!».


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 16, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μα μπορείς πάντα να προσαρμόσεις τη διατύπωση της απειλής, π.χ.: «Θα σ' το αποκεφαλίσω το πουλί!», ή: «Θα το κλαις το πουλί σου!».



Το πρώτο δεν είναι ρεαλιστικό σαν ατάκα κάποιου που απειλεί με μοριακό τεμαχισμό. Το δεύτερο όμως είναι καλό. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν θα πρέπει ο άλλος να έχει πουλί, κατά το σενάριο, αλλιώς δικαστικά δεν θα έβγαζε νόημα η παρέμβαση του συνήγορου. Ίσως το καλύτερο όντως να είναι το "_θα σ'το κόψω_" -ίσως και "_θα σ'το κόψω σύριζα_".


----------



## Zazula (Oct 16, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> ...ίσως και "_θα σ'το κόψω σύριζα_"


Υπάρχει:

«Θα σ' το κόψω» σύριζα — όταν η απειλή εκφέρεται συρίζοντας.
«Θα σ' το κόψω, ΣΥΡΙΖΑ» — όταν η απειλή είναι πολιτική.
«Θα σ' το κόψω σύρριζα» — όταν η απειλή υπονοεί εκρίζωση.
:twit:


----------



## Palavra (Oct 16, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Υπάρχει:
> 
> «Θα σ' το κόψω» σύριζα — όταν η απειλή εκφέρεται συρίζοντας.
> «Θα σ' το κόψω, ΣΥΡΙΖΑ» — όταν η απειλή είναι πολιτική.
> ...


:lol: :lol:


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 16, 2012)

Πολύ γέλασα μ' αυτό το νήμα! Αλεξάνδρα, πόσο μπορείς να απομακρυνθείς από το πρωτότυπο; Σε παίρνει να χρησιμοποιήσεις άλλη εξίσου απειλητική προς τον ανδρικό πληθυσμό έκφραση, όπως:

-—[...] Θα σου κάνω τα τρία δύο!
-Επομένως, δεν υπήρξε ρητή ανατομική αναφορά...


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 16, 2012)

Θα μπορούσα ίσως να απομακρυνθώ, αλλά πρέπει ανάλογα να διαμορφωθεί και η επόμενη ατάκα:
A knob meaning anything from a door handle to a node of butter.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 16, 2012)

Πάντως ο διαφορικός λογισμός (ήγουν η απομείωση διά της απλής μεθόδου «των τριών εις δύο») συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται την ώρα που βγάζεις _εσύ_ τη γλώσσα προς τον απειλούντα σε, για να του υπενθυμίσεις πως δεν πρόκειται τελικώς να καταφέρει τπτ κι ότι το πολύ-πολύ να σου κάνει «τα τρία δύο».


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 16, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Πάντως ο διαφορικός λογισμός (ήγουν η απομείωση διά της απλής μεθόδου «των τριών εις δύο») συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται την ώρα που βγάζεις _εσύ_ τη γλώσσα προς τον απειλούντα σε, για να του υπενθυμίσεις πως δεν πρόκειται τελικώς να καταφέρει τπτ κι ότι το πολύ-πολύ να σου κάνει «τα τρία δύο».



Ναι, σωστό, όπως και όλες οι προτάσεις εμπεριέχουσες τη λέξη "μάντρα".   

Έδιτ: και μετά την απάντηση της Αλεξάνδρας από πάνω και τη δυναμική παρέμβαση του Ζαζ, μάλλον θα παραμείνουμε στις οργανοκεντρικές προτάσεις


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Έχω τον εξής διάλογο:
> 
> Witness: I heard the defendant yelling, "I'll bloody chop your knob off."
> Defense attorney: So he made no direct anatomical reference. A knob meaning anything from a door handle to a node of butter.





drsiebenmal said:


> —[...] «Θα σου το κόψω.»
> —[...] Επομένως, δεν υπήρξε ρητή ανατομική αναφορά...



ΟΚ, να δώσω πλήρη μετάφραση τότε:

Μάρτυς: :) Άκουσα την (?) κατηγορούμενη να φωνάζει «Θα σ' το κόψω εγώ, ρε παλιο...»
Συνήγορος: Επομένως, δεν υπήρξε συγκεκριμένη αναφορά. Μπορεί να εννοούσε ότι θα του κόψει το ποτό ή το τυρί για το σάντουιτς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 16, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Υπάρχει:
> 
> «Θα σ' το κόψω» σύριζα — όταν η απειλή εκφέρεται συρίζοντας.
> «Θα σ' το κόψω, ΣΥΡΙΖΑ» — όταν η απειλή είναι πολιτική.
> ...



Δεν τολμάς να κάνεις ένα λάθος σε φόρουμ λεξοτέτοιων κι αμέσως να σε λογοπαίξουν.:glare:

Πάντως, στο θέμα μας, μπορείς, Αλεξάνδρα, να αποτολμήσεις και ακριβή μετάφραση. Παραφράζω τον Dr:

_Μάρτυς: Άκουσα την (?) κατηγορούμενη να φωνάζει «Θα σ' το κόψω εγώ το πόμολο...»
Συνήγορος: Επομένως, δεν υπήρξε ανατομική αναφορά. Μπορεί να εννοούσε ότι θα του κόψει το πόμολο της πόρτας. _

Δεν ξέρω βέβαια κατά πόσο θα ξενίσει τον αποδέκτη, παρότι θα καταλάβει το μήνυμα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2012)

Αν μου πει γυναίκα ότι θα μου κόψει το πόμολο, δεν θα είναι η απειλή που θα με στεναχωρήσει.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 16, 2012)

Ε, είστε για να μην αφήνετε άνθρωπο σε χλωρό κλαρί!


----------

